# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 15-08: Claustrophobia Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 9 October 2015*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 15-07:

*Table of Contents*

DelvarusThePitFighter - Pit Fighter

Brother Emund - Honora ad Finem

Adrian - Rime of the Twisted​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Adrian said:


> I am voting here because the voting thread is not up yet and because I will not have internet excess for the next several days because I am moving from Wichita Kansas to Portland Oregon.
> 
> 1st place - 3 points - Brother Emund - Honora ad Finem was a fantastic story telling. Dragan recalling the battle upon the hulk with his brothers. The combat. I liked the character development and the building of the scene. The feeling of helplessness as he realizes he cannot respond to his brothers or let them know of his consciousness.
> 
> ...


Posting in the entry thread makes sense. Copied across.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

1st Place: Adrian, Rime of the Twisted, 3 pts
2nd Place: DelvarusThePitFighter, Pit Fighter, 2 pts

Adrian; I love anything to do with the BIG '*I*' so you were nearly already there! Added to that a vampire (a rarity) and you got it for me!

Del; Nice little story but not sure where the Claustrophobia part went? Also... I made fun of it before but... I see Blocks, lots of blocks!!! :laugh:


.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

1st place: Adrian, Rime of the twisted, 3 points. Very well written and Gripped me from the start which surprised me as I'm not usually one for the Inquisition.

2nd place: Brother Emund, Honora and Finem, 2 points. For me just shy of Adrian's piece but still a great read - have to say I do feel the theme of space marines on a space hulk is a ride that's perhaps been a little overused but never the less I enjoyed the read and liked the feeling of isolation.


BTW Dave T Hobbit, Delvarus is a character we see quite heavily in 'Betrayer' by ADB, he is leader of the Triari, responsible for defending Angron's flagship, 'Conqueror'. Delvarus is the Champion of the pits, making him supposedly one of the best close quarters legionaries alive - he has been known to partner up with Sigismund before the betrayal.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

My profile picture is my artwork of Delvarus - by now you may have guessed I am somewhat a fan of him :grin:


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

1st Place - Brother Emund, Honor and Finem, 3pts
2nd Place - Adrian, Rime of the Twisted, 2pts
3rd Place - DelvarusThePitFighter, Pit Fighter, 1pt

Sorry, Adrian. The only claustrophobic story that came would have ended up being "What if Sergeant Dragan made it past Phase I?" Time just wasn't on my side September, but to the meat of the matter before us;


Honor and Finem - I'm a sucker for spacehulk stories. It was my gateway game into GW back in the late 80's. Add in a dreadnought, and failed implantation at that? A fun story.

Rime of the Twisted - You're channeling Lovecraft today.  A bit early? Or a taste of what's to come? That was some heavy description, but the transitions muddied it. You could also be victim to a decidedly lack and need of coffee as the end took me totally unawares and a second reading to figure it out. :shok:

Pit Fighter - Sadly, I'm Polly the parrot here. Your format was your Achilles's heel, but being paralyzed in a locked room during a boarding action in the dark with the enemy in the hall? Ok, I disagree with Emund here, it was pretty claustrophobic. k:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Alas, I decided not to enter this month because I have been busy with school and I did not come up with a good idea for the month's theme . However, really good stories this month!

1st Place - Brother Edmund, Honor and Finem, 3 pts
2nd Place - Adrian, Rime of the Twisted, 2 pts
3rd Place - DelvarusThePitFighter, 1 pt

Brother Edmund, I think your twist at the end was really enticing and for me, was enough to give you the edge for first place. I really liked what you did this month. 

Adrian - Another solid entry, as always, though I think the rhyming may have been overdone just a little bit :wink:. Still, though, very horrifying and claustrophobic indeed .

Delvarus - I think you had a really interesting story, a good piece for your first entry. I think the only thing holding you back from consideration of higher places is your use of paragraphs and spacing. Just a helpful suggestion, not meant to be overly critical or anything.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> Brother Edmund, I think your twist at the end was really enticing and for me, was enough to give you the edge for first place. I really liked what you did this month.


Thanks Myen'Tal! k:

.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Thanks*



DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> 1st place: Adrian, Rime of the twisted, 3 points. Very well written and Gripped me from the start which surprised me as I'm not usually one for the Inquisition.
> 
> 2nd place: Brother Emund, Honora and Finem, 2 points. For me just shy of Adrian's piece but still a great read - have to say I do feel the theme of space marines on a space hulk is a ride that's perhaps been a little overused but never the less I enjoyed the read and liked the feeling of isolation.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words and the history lesson on Delvarus. 

Brother E. I think you won this one if I did the math right. great job. Darn you Treesniffer! If not for your meddling I would have taken this one too. Darn you to heck! lol


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Adrian said:


> Darn you to heck! lol


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Only one point in it this month:

1st: *Brother Emund*

2nd: *Adrian*

3rd: *DelvarusThePitFighter*


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Let's see how Inconvienience goes! :grin:
It would be nice to have some more contributors...

.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> Let's see how Inconvienience goes! :grin:
> It would be nice to have some more contributors...


Still over two weeks to go, so I'm hoping we get a few more.

http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

